# Have some corn with your corn



## Jeni78 (May 30, 2009)

So who else had read "The Omnivore's Dilemma" by Michael Pollan?

I am half way through it and am finding the history of food in the US to be pretty fascinating. We eat a LOT of corn. 

Here is a summary:
You Are What You Eat

I have always thought it a good idea to try to garden, get meat from locals, shop the outer walls at the grocery store, etc. But this book brings whole new understanding to how/why we got where we are as well. 

Very interesting read, I highly recommend it.


----------



## gadzooks (May 30, 2009)

Yes, I know about Michael Pollan's book. One more reason to read labels...


----------

